# Next year's killing machine



## rapid fire (Oct 22, 2007)

1967 bear grizzly.  My first traditional bow.


----------



## Wetzel (Oct 22, 2007)

Next year?

Still plenty of time to give it a workout this year.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 22, 2007)

Good looking bow MarK, really nice!!! Gonna have to buy or make it some limb socks for hunting so all that shine won't spook a deer.

Looking forward to you bringing it by so we can see what she likes with arrows. I know you are pumped.


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 22, 2007)

Looks like a good pig-sticker - Or, maybe, a gator-getter


----------



## swampstalker (Oct 22, 2007)

Great looking bow Mark!  Now we just have to teach you to make your own arrows.


----------



## fflintlock (Oct 22, 2007)

Don't worry about the pretty shine, never bother'd any deer I killed with my "66". That is a fantastic bow, always hold on to it, always. If ya want, we can go for a squirell or rabbit over in Paulding when you get ready.
Jerald


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks guys, I am going to look for some arrows on Thursday.  I have shot it a few times with some old arrows and It shoots better than I do.  A little loud, but I am hoping that the right arrows will help.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 22, 2007)

Does yours have black or green glass?

I have one just like it with black glass and I love it. I bought from a guy for $50 and killed my first "Trad" deer with it.

My bow is 52@28" which is kinda odd poundage for those old bear bows, I thought.

If it is loud I would replace those beaver balls with rubber spider legs and that should take care of that. 

What poundage is yours?

Put some arrows together and shoot that thing!


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 22, 2007)

Mine is a Bear Grizzly.  Chocolate brown color.  45@28.  Fits me perfect.  Feels real good when shooting.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 22, 2007)

If you are pulling around 28" I would go with some XX75 2016's with a 125 or 150 head.

I shoot those very well out of mine and I also shoot woodies out of it too.

You could go with carbons but to me they are a pain to get right because of the spine.

2016's are cheap and easy to find (knock on wood) and they do the job.


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 23, 2007)

I have shot some 2114's out of it and they have some wobble.  I was going to try the 1916's and 2016's and see what happens.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## PAUL JOHNSON (Oct 23, 2007)

I was wondering if you got it rapid fire. You might check the brace height and see if its still around 8". Thats usually what I went with. I hope you like it and I agree you got time to draw first blood with it.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 23, 2007)

67' was a good year, because it was the year I was born.  Plan to get a 67 bear one of these days before they get too expensive.


----------

